# Mixergy hot water tank.



## Gillstay (5 Apr 2022)

In case anyone needs a new tank in the near future, we have had ours fitted for 4 days and now have lots of hot water, store much less, and even if we use the boiler its saving serious costs.

https://www.mixergy.co.uk/?msclkid=d2b81a1db50c11ec97644d9e75c37ba5


----------



## Tom... (6 Apr 2022)

How does the cost of these compare to simply replacing your conventional boiler with a combi boiler?


----------



## Gillstay (6 Apr 2022)

I have no idea . Never had a combi. We did not want to replace the boiler as its quite new, but this was a quite cheap way of saving fuel, less CO2 etc and sorting out a useless system that had been put in a few years ago. So its future proofed for what ever we do next as it will work with, electric, heat pump or hydrogen boiler. I thought we would need to top it up with the boiler on grey days rather than just of the panels on the roof. Tested it with the boiler on the first day, but it needs so little topping up that we have had free hot, hot water since. Much better than we though. Should have gone for a smaller tank as its so good.


----------



## chris-suffolk (6 Apr 2022)

Some time back I installed a box of tricks onto our hot water tank that works out if the solar panels are producing more than we are currently using. Any surplus is directed to the immersion heater to heat the hot water. In a sunny spring / summer / autumn, we can use hardly any gas for quite a few months. Paid for itself in a couple of years, and since then hot water has been free.


----------



## Gillstay (14 Apr 2022)

chris-suffolk said:


> Some time back I installed a box of tricks onto our hot water tank that works out if the solar panels are producing more than we are currently using. Any surplus is directed to the immersion heater to heat the hot water. In a sunny spring / summer / autumn, we can use hardly any gas for quite a few months. Paid for itself in a couple of years, and since then hot water has been free.


I feel certain if we had not got the panels, and just used this tank with a normal boiler it would save you a lot of money over time as we heat up just what we need. Last few days I have just set the tank to 30% hot water and that does a shower and the washing up, so we are fine. 
If you could not afford solar panels this is a great way to do your bit and save money.


----------

